# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Το σκοτάδι μέσα μου

## ntiaki

Άλλη μια μέρα που νιώθω χάλια που νιώθω να σπάνε όλα μέσα μ όποτε υπάρχουν εντάσεις κυρίως με αυτό το συγκεκριμένο άτομο δν θα ήθελα να πω ποιος/ποια είναι χάνομαι τελείως μπαίνω στον δικό μ κόσμο στον δικό μ σκοτάδι. Προτίμησα να τα πω εδώ ανώνυμα για να ξεσπάσω μήπως ηρεμήσω γτ τώρα είμαι κομμάτια.... Έχω φτάσει στο σημείο να αυτοτραυματιστώ ευτυχώς το έχω σταματήσει και προσπαθώ όσο γίνεται να μην το σκέφτομαι να κν άλλα πράγματα να ξεχνιέμαι γτ την τελευταία φορά αισθάνθηκα πολύ άσχημα και είπα ότι δν θα το ξανά κάνω ότι δν αξίζει να ξεσπάω εκεί.
Αμέσως μετά την ένταση με πιάνει κτ που δν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω τρέμω ολόκληρη ζαλίζομαι και περνάνε αρνητικές σκέψεις από το μυαλό μ. Και να ήταν μόνο αυτό ούτε δουλειά δν έχω ούτε τπτ νιώθω ότι δν αξίζω αυτήν την ζωή και δν ξρ γτ ο θεός μ το κάνει αυτό να μην πηγαίνει δλδ τπτ καλά με εμένα και την ζωή μ. Κάποιες στιγμές προσπαθώ να σκέφτομαι αισιόδοξα αλλά αυτό κρατάει πολύ λίγο και μετά ξανά μπαίνω στον κόσμο μ ευτυχώς χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνει κανένας. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να γυρίσω τον χρόνο πίσω ειλικρινά θα τα άλλαζα όλα αλλά δυστυχώς αυτό ξέρω ότι δν γίνεται ο χρόνος δν γυρνάει πίσω τπτ δν επιστρέφει μόνο προχωράμε στο μέλλον το οποίο φυσικά είναι αβέβαιο κανείς δν ξέρει τι θα γίνει. Αυτά Καλή Συνέχεια από εμένα!!

----------

